
Bill Gates: People would use Windows Mobile if not for antitrust case - vezycash
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/06/bill-gates-people-would-use-windows-mobile-if-not-for-antitrust-case.html
======
stevenwoo
He's smart and rich but wrong in this case, Microsoft was paying developers to
make apps but iOS at that point had killed incentive to make Windows Mobile
apps - we would have had to buy a Windows machine and a Windows phone after we
already invested in the much more successful iOS ecosystem. He does not even
mention iOS but says Android killed Windows mobile - I thought very few people
spent money back then on Android Play Store versus iOS App store, and people
targeted the iOS app store over Android unless they had specific market needs
for an Android app in the early days.

------
bediger4000
No. It was not good.

